# Captive born Vs Captive bred



## Dougiejohn (Jun 15, 2010)

Guys

What's the difference in terms of husbandry with captive bred babies vs captive born from a WC gravid female?

With the captive born, are you going to get a snake closer to a WC specimen or a captive bred one?


Can't find much detail online about it.

Thanks

DJ


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Dougiejohn said:


> Guys
> 
> What's the difference in terms of husbandry with captive bred babies vs captive born from a WC gravid female?
> 
> ...


surely this would be better in the general snake section?

to answer your question there is NO difference...a reptile born in captivity is a reptile born incaptivity....weather the breeding took place in captivity or not the offspring are the same as reptile are NOT domesticated animals


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

if i could choose, i would choose captive born over captive bred, for the strength of genes and "wild blood" if u can call it that, captive bred animals often come from small gene pools and related parents etc, the san francisco garter for example has a very small founder population, add a few smuggled and a few seizures over the years and its a very very small gene pool (despite being widely bred in zoos etc usfw rules prohibited sale of these animals and eventually they stopped breeding as they had nowhere to place the offspring, it was often rumoured they were being fed off to various kraits and kings etc), as such they are the most inbred garter species currently kept, this has resulted in higher still births, higher defects and higher male heavy litters. skin tumours, decreased lifespan etc etc,.

captive born rather than bred of a relatively rare species should be seen as a little gold mine genetically speaking.

rgds
ed

What's the difference in terms of husbandry with captive bred babies vs captive born from a WC gravid female?

With the captive born, are you going to get a snake closer to a WC specimen or a captive bred one?


Can't find much detail online about it.

Thanks

DJ[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dougiejohn (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright, thanks guys.

The reason that I posted this thread in the DWA section is because I'm actually after certain DWA snakes snakes and captive bred examples seem to be few and far between. This fact seems to be far more prevalent with venomous snakes.

DJ


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Dougiejohn said:


> Alright, thanks guys.
> 
> The reason that I posted this thread in the DWA section is because I'm actually after certain DWA snakes snakes and captive bred examples seem to be few and far between. This fact seems to be far more prevalent with venomous snakes.
> 
> DJ


DWA snakes are bred on big scales....you just need to import them alot of the time......tom crutchfield breeds over 26 speices of hots


----------

